# Cherry Blossoms in Japan...



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

It's so beautiful...

https://www.japan-guide.com/blog/sakura10/


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Are you there now? I'm arriving in Tokyo next Monday (19th) and I was wondering if they'll still be around anywhere?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I lived there for 4 years and I have to say that I never paid much attention to them.

I suppose I should have.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*My next destination...*



Svenn said:


> *Are you there now?* I'm arriving in Tokyo next Monday (19th) and I was wondering if they'll still be around anywhere?


No, I have not been to Japan yet... :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

It's kinda expensive to tour the whole country!!!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Svenn said:


> Are you there now? I'm arriving in Tokyo next Monday (19th) and I was wondering if they'll still be around anywhere?


If they're in bloom now, they'll be gone by the 19th, unfortunately - their very ephemeral nature is part of what makes them so appreciated.

There should be a lot of wisteria in bloom, though.

DH


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*My first visit to Tokyo...*

I'm so excited but not too thrilled, because it will be my first time traveling without my son. 

Some Japanese friends told me to visit the Tsukiji Fish Market for some fresh sushi food!!!

see link https://www.japan-guide.com/e/e3021.html


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Things to do at Narita Airport...*

Sawara: Town with a preserved historical canal district.



see more places and how to get to and around Narita Airport:
https://www.japan-guide.com/e/e6400.html​


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*My First-Time in Japan...*

I've just came back from Japan... it's a trip of First-Times for me.

Everything I've done, seen, or done in Japan were my first time things!!!

More to come...:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*"My Inspiration of Japan"*

Here is the article I wrote about my recent trip to Japan. It was my first business trip, therefore nothing much about Tokyo, etc...


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*A Perfect Day in Tokyo*

"Lacking the geometric precision of gridded streets, the dense sprawl of Tokyo can be mind-blowing to the uninitiated."

https://www.bbc.com/travel/feature/20100715-a-perfect-day-in-tokyo


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

Cherry blossom is the national flower of Japan, and cherry blossoms are truly beautiful when in the right season. Never been to Japan, but there is a place nearby that is famous for its cherry blossom trees, and people flood there when the flowers are in full blossom.


----------



## forni (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh I'd love to go to Japan! But I think if it has become a tourist attraction I do not want to be around in these places, might destroy the atmosphere.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Living near DC I often wish the tourists would just stay home and send their money!!


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL. That would be a beautiful world for tourism,but for the tourists. ..:icon_smile_wink:


WouldaShoulda said:


> Living near DC I often wish the tourists would just stay home and send their money!!


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

Kiyomizu Dera in Kyoto. A must see during cherry blossom time.


----------

